# What shoes??



## KIT (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay going to a wedding this month, This is my dress. Its an outside wedding, with a tropical theme, and its during the day..Any shoe suggestions????

Heres the Link:
Dresses for Women: Dresses | Abstract Printed Strapless | The Limited
Sorry it wont let me post the pic. 

Thanks


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 7, 2009)

Well because of the style of the dress you definately cant wear flats you can wear black, or any of the different colours on the dress maybe strappy sandals or peep toes. definately stilettos though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2009)

I would find something in the pink color thats in the dress. A strappy sandal or even a round toe pump.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd team it with fuschia heels and clutch . There's enough blue in the dress already and black would dull the outfit IMO.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





I'd team it with fuschia heels and clutch . There's enough blue in the dress already and black would dull the outfit IMO._

 

What she said. However if practicality forces you to do a black shoe, you MUST add a pop of color with your bag!


----------



## KIT (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, u guys are fast..my own little "GLAM SQUAD"
i love the ideas, Thank u all soo much!!!


----------



## User38 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree, fuschia heels, maybe a thong type sandal would be a great touch!


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 7, 2009)

a thong is definately sexy i think victoria's secret has some in their catalog but it shouldnt be slip on it should be a proper sandal


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 7, 2009)

you said it's outside....if it's in the sand or in grass, don't do a stilletto.....you'll just sink and be walking like a cat with tape on it's paw.


----------



## KIT (Jul 7, 2009)

You know it is on grass...Its kind of a casual wedding, so i dont need to be too dressed up. 
iadoremac/HerGreyness: do u think u can send me like an example of the proper sandal/Thong that u are referring to? 
sorry if thats a stupid thing ot ask. 
thanks again


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jul 7, 2009)

Def no blue or plain ol black...I would go with strappy sandal in either the pinky or purple color to compliment the dress not distract from it and step it up with a yellow clutch or small handbag.
On the accesories side i would def go all silver..you already have color and design on the dress so let it stand out.
By the way it is a very cute dress...luv luv luv the multitute of colors and pattern, this dress will def flatter & elongate any body type...Rock that dress!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 7, 2009)

something like this would be nice
Victoria's Secret - Zig-zag wedge sandal


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to second everyone's idea of pink heels... but also bare shoulders (to me) call for some larger than usual eye catching earrings.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_something like this would be nice
Victoria's Secret - Zig-zag wedge sandal_

 

I dunno why but the link only goes to the site... the info seems correct it just drops the product part.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 15, 2009)

I think she meant these ones:






I would suggest something like this but in silver:


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 15, 2009)

If it's a tropical outside wedding I'd do a strappy sandal or an open toe heel of some kind. Preferable in blue of fuschia, but black wouldn't look bad...
Something along the lines of these maybe?
SteveMadden - SEERI FLORAL MULTI women's sandal flat thong
sorry I can't get just the pic, but they have it in fuschia patent that matches the dress exact!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2009)

i'd go for hot pink wedges - that way you'll be able to walk outside ok and the colour will be very pretty with the dress!


----------



## KIT (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_If it's a tropical outside wedding I'd do a strappy sandal or an open toe heel of some kind. Preferable in blue of fuschia, but black wouldn't look bad...
Something along the lines of these maybe?
SteveMadden - SEERI FLORAL MULTI women's sandal flat thong
sorry I can't get just the pic, but they have it in fuschia patent that matches the dress exact!_

 

I might have to get these, just incase i cant walk in heels the whole night. 
Thanks so much..


----------



## KIT (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I want to second everyone's idea of pink heels... but also bare shoulders (to me) call for some larger than usual eye catching earrings._

 

I hear Ya!!! but, i was going to do my hair in loose waves and a messy side bun, then the bride ( my mom) wants us to wear a flower in our hair..so i was thinking no accessories....any comments?


----------



## KIT (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'd go for hot pink wedges - that way you'll be able to walk outside ok and the colour will be very pretty with the dress!_

 
I have looked and looked for pink wedges...i can not find anything..The wedding is next friday, so its kind of late to order online, with the chance of not even liking them once i get them....
Thank u guys for all ur help..u guys are amazing!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_I hear Ya!!! but, i was going to do my hair in loose waves and a messy side bun, then the bride ( my mom) wants us to wear a flower in our hair..so i was thinking no accessories....any comments?_

 
Hmm yeah, I guess it would be a bit much... well my next best bet is lots of pretty bangles or a big cocktail ring.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_I have looked and looked for pink wedges...i can not find anything..The wedding is next friday, so its kind of late to order online, with the chance of not even liking them once i get them....
Thank u guys for all ur help..u guys are amazing!!!_

 
You should see what they have on zappos... they do 1 day free shipping and it is super fast and if they don't work for you they will pay for return shipping.


----------

